# How do you like this building?



## rajiris (Aug 13, 2005)

*• Hmmm.... •*

i think it's trying too much to be different to the point that instead of standing out, it kind of became out of place.

the red tiles are absolutely ugly. it looks like some of the HSBC towers but it fell short. If the point of the design is to make it look like in a seemingly precarious instability (another one of my "if there's such a term"), there are better ways of making it look like so without looking like that. i can't explain how it looks like but it isn't really pretty. but at least hey, 10pts for the effort.

btw: i wonder what will happen if all people inside the building occupies only one side of the building, and starts to jump simultaneously with the ultimate of winds blowing outside. will that red-tiled torso hold?

btw#2: it could have been ok IF ONLY...they took more care on designing the podium!!!! i think there's these things in a building design that should be identified namely the "accent" and the "complimentary parts". The accent could have been that upper part, but they totally ignored the other part that should compliment it, which is the podium.


----------



## Indyman (Apr 1, 2005)

All but the crappy skinny red base.


----------



## cwilson758 (Jul 20, 2004)

thew ugliest thing I have ever seen


----------



## Liz L (Oct 17, 2002)

I think somebody was trying WAY too hard to be "original".... :sly: 

The main...I'm not sure WHAT I should call it...tower, I guess, for lack of anything better - No, I take it back - that ain't no tower, it's a blob! - has nothing harmonious about it - it's lumpy, spikey, and downright intimidating looking, perched on that stilt of a base. :nuts:

And there is no relationship at all between the top mass and the - yup, hideous - red tiling.

The only good thing - and it doesn't actually help - is at least it doesn't have a flat roof! 

That mess, I'm sorry to say, doesn't have a single graceful, soaring inch to it...I'd give it maybe 3 out of 10, IF I were in a REALLY charitable mood... :no:


----------



## weill (Aug 9, 2005)

doent look right in that area........


----------



## everythingisone (Sep 11, 2002)

The more I looked at it, the more I enjoyed it. I personally do not like the color scheme on the base. Perhaps it is cultural. I am not sure. I rarely like primary colors on buildings, and I like red least of all.


----------



## Gendo (Dec 4, 2003)

If the base wasn't red (black instead), and it didn't have those two winglet things half way up, I think it would look much better. Even then it doesn't fit in with it's environment at all.


----------



## Archiconnoisseur (Nov 4, 2004)

Ugly abstraction of a bird.

Someone should take away that architect's license.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

its a bit of an eyesore and i'd be afraid to go on it, so not that much, haha


----------



## rj2uman (Sep 22, 2002)

I would buy this place and make it my house if I had the money. Any stats on the building?


----------



## chenlu (Dec 16, 2003)

looking at this building is like eating a spider 
we do not eat spiders because it is not our culture (atleast most of us) and we are not used to that idea. 

however, i would LOVE to eat spiders if they serve it at a qualified restuarant. Just because we never tried it does not mean it will taste bad or be unhealthy. Same with architecture. Most people only like buildings that looks like other buildings, just like cars that looks like other cars and songs thatsounds like other songs that they listn't to. If they do a building that looks like a car or tree now it suddenly becomes ugly. Somehow people don't like the red color not just in this building, but almost any building. But if you have a red car, than its suddenly good looking. Myself i think the limits are killing architecture and making it less of an art. OK so that's my rant of the day.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

I've said it before and I'll say it again: Many architects have made complete fools of themselves doing everything they can to avoid the box. This is a perfect example.


----------



## chenlu (Dec 16, 2003)

of course, it may be very boring for architects to just create boxes and buildings that looks like other buildings. Atleast it will for me when i hopefully become one.


----------



## ladolcevita (Aug 11, 2005)

looks "top-heavy"


----------



## ishtefh_03 (Nov 11, 2005)

it's very quirky... and what is it again a convention center?? i just want to know why is it like that... what the concept behind it... you will notice it immediately but then you will ignore it instantly...


----------



## Candy (Feb 17, 2005)

I think that the building above the red part is really beautiful and very modern, but the rest of the building, below the red part, just spoils the beautiful architectural structure  It really annoys me that the architect chose those IDIOTIC colors for this building  What I hate even more, is that they hanged a damn COMMERCIAL POSTER :O :O :O What are they thinking?!? This building deserves to be an architectural landmark, instead they made it's lower structure look like some circus building or a market or something... Anyone agree with me? Please comment...


----------



## chenlu (Dec 16, 2003)

what is wrong with a circus? i think as an art form, architecture should not be just visually pleasing so people who sees it are happy and proud. Art is obviously rarely like that. There are as many emotions in the world as chords in music. Why just play with one chord? 

In addition, i noticed that the favourite buildings of most forumers are VERY different than the favourite buildings of famous achitects.


----------



## ishtefh_03 (Nov 11, 2005)

there's a reason for everything... the one who built this have his reasons, why it looks like that...


----------

